# Heading to the cedar fork



## richland fly guy (Feb 24, 2012)

Getting ready to go to the cedar fork and see if I can hook up with some trout.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

educate me, where is the cedar fork?


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

*The Clear Fork River*
The Clear Fork River is located near the town of Loudonville, OH, about one hour north of the city of Columbus, OH. It is divided into two parts, the Upper and the Lower branches. It was first stocked in the early 1980s by local fishing clubs, and the ODNR began in 1992 to stock it annually with 6"-8" brown trout. Two of its tributaries, Cedar Fork on the Upper branch and Pine Run on the Lower branch, are also stocked. The Upper branch has limited accessibility and runs from the Clear Fork Reservoir East to Pleasant Hill Lake. The Lower Branch runs East from the Pleasant Hill Dam through Mohican State Park where it ends at the Mohican River.


----------



## richland fly guy (Feb 24, 2012)

This is true, but the cedar fork is a tributary that feeds the upper branch of the Clear Fork. It joins the Clear Fork on the west side of Bellville. I am fishing it less than a quarter mile of I71. Here a couple pics from the water.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Learn something new every day, good choice of brew, how is the access? Friendly land owners? Any fish, i might have to check it out next week.


----------



## richland fly guy (Feb 24, 2012)

I am fortunate enough to have a uncle that it runs through his property. I havent had any luck today. I thonl they are down due to last summers heat and drought.


----------

